# Peep tie in....HOW TO with pics



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

This is where it gets a little tricky for some guys. Notice the direction you were wrapping the string, you now need to make a little loop and go around the back side of the string and wrap back towards the peep (towards the wraps you just laid down), you will make about 5 wraps total.



Take the tag end and pull it towards the peep and lay in long ways along the string. Now grab the loop you formed and start BACK SERVING towards the peep to finish it off. Once you have taken all your back wraps and laid them down next to your first 5 wraps hold the loop and slowly pull the tag end, this will pull the loop underneath your serving wraps (go slow because the loop may try to twist on you).




Pull tight then trim and burn.


----------



## zara_puppy (Sep 10, 2006)

Many thanks for this and for your thread about tying nock points. Both have been well put together and informative. Very nicely done!!!


----------



## cretor11 (Apr 21, 2012)

Very helpful.....thanks


----------



## Inc. (Jul 5, 2013)

Do you have a direction preference , as in with the string or against the string wraps ?


----------



## ndm (Apr 7, 2012)

Tagging. Thanks Tony great info.


----------



## Smooch (Aug 3, 2003)

The only part I'm not sure of is where you wrapped it around the peep. In pic #6, do you bring the string up through the V below the peep and continue wrapping? Thanks.


----------



## shooter34 (Feb 24, 2009)

Very good info. Thanks for sharing and God bless


----------



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

Always wondered how you did those so cleanly thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

Inc. said:


> Do you have a direction preference , as in with the string or against the string wraps ?


No preference in direction, I always work left to right and wrap towards me so that's exactly how I do all of them.



Smooch said:


> The only part I'm not sure of is where you wrapped it around the peep. In pic #6, do you bring the string up through the V below the peep and continue wrapping? Thanks.


As soon as you finish wrapping the peep you might have to hold your finger over the groove and then take the tag end around the split next to the peep and pull it tight....basically "pinches" itself between the peep and the inside of the string. Like this....


----------



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

SARASR said:


> Always wondered how you did those so cleanly thanks for sharing.


Secrets out:teeth:...I'm happy to share!


----------



## MidFlight (Jun 22, 2009)

Good information and nicely put together...thanks for sharing


----------



## bigbadwoolfe (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks mate! Those photos help a great deal! Good job! 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 4


----------



## lewie62 (Jan 9, 2009)

That's exactly how I do it! So many techs don't wrap around the peep itself anymore! I like the secure feeling I get from the peep being wrapped myself! Thanks for a great tutorial!


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

Very good, putting this on my favorites, thanks for sharing.


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

Sub.


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

very good instructions tony.thanks


----------



## colbyhuntarfish (Dec 19, 2011)

Tony,Sorry for all the newby questions on your how to tie nock sets thread but i got another. When you serve your peep do you have your bow pressed and the string relaxed or is the string tight and the bow just setting in the press?? To me it seems if your string was relaxed your serving would be loose when you take the bow out of the press?? Just curious


----------



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

colbyhuntarfish said:


> Tony,Sorry for all the newby questions on your how to tie nock sets thread but i got another. When you serve your peep do you have your bow pressed and the string relaxed or is the string tight and the bow just setting in the press?? To me it seems if your string was relaxed your serving would be loose when you take the bow out of the press?? Just curious


No need to be sorry:teeth:...the string is NOT relaxed and is a full tension on the bow, the bow is just resting in the press. The only time you would relax the string is to get the peep installed and moving the peep where it needs to be.


----------



## colbyhuntarfish (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks again for the info and your how to's are really helpful! Keep em comin. Thanks!


----------



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

colbyhuntarfish said:


> Thanks again for the info and your how to's are really helpful! *Keep em comin*. Thanks!


I have to keep some secret's to myself:shade:


----------



## leterflyagain (Jul 30, 2011)

Awesome post! Now I'll have to go back and look at nocking post.


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

Great post and detailed pics!


----------



## CriticalArchery (Aug 28, 2013)

Very informative. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## back/ (Jun 15, 2013)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Great tutorial, man. Thanks.


----------



## Beentown (May 14, 2006)

Great job and walk through.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Nice

Sent from my A100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

Very well put together


----------



## JRHOADES20 (Jul 11, 2012)

Awesome info!


----------



## BTShooter (Jan 27, 2008)

Wow, I'm just learning how to do some of my own work and these posts have been invaluable. Thanks!


----------



## brae (Aug 9, 2013)

awesome info this is what AT is about!!!


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

Tony your the man! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## naturemade (Oct 1, 2009)

AT can be a great place. Thanks Tony.


----------



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

BTShooter said:


> Wow, I'm just learning how to do some of my own work and these posts have been invaluable. Thanks!


I'm glad you found them helpful. I'm not really good at explaining things in typing so I hope its easy to follow.


----------



## Lkyman (Jan 10, 2010)

Great help, glad it surfaced so I could see it.

Got a quick question about a peep fix. Mine is off probably less then 1/8 of a rotation. I can reach up and turn it with my nose at draw, but who wants to do that in a stand. Thinking 1/2 twist in the string would be to much. Do I need to have it pressed and have a few strands adjusted on each side of the peep?


----------



## parkerbows (Oct 27, 2004)

Ok just to get this straight. You are saying it doesn't matter if you wrap the direction the string is wrapped?


----------



## PaBone (Feb 4, 2012)

My question is i have always ended by cutting a separate loop and serving over and than pulling the tag end thru. Is your method the same, but just not using a separate string to pull tag thru ?


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

P&Y6 said:


> My question is i have always ended by cutting a separate loop and serving over and than pulling the tag end thru. *Is your method the same,* but just not using a separate string to pull tag thru ?


Comes out exactly the same either way. Using a little loop to pull back thru is better if you are running short of tag end serving.


----------



## Labs (Jun 3, 2004)

great info, thanks


----------



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

P&Y6 said:


> My question is i have always ended by cutting a separate loop and serving over and than pulling the tag end thru. Is your method the same, but just not using a separate string to pull tag thru ?


I don't understand your question??? All you need is a 20"+ piece of serving, nothing else. Everything is done with that one piece of string...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

parkerbows said:


> Ok just to get this straight. You are saying it doesn't matter if you wrap the direction the string is wrapped?


Does not matter. Like I said I serve left to right on right hand and left hand bows so it doesn't matter.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rex D (Mar 23, 2013)

It's for threads like this that I originally came to this site.. Thanks Tony for a thread that really helps!


----------



## huntertroy (Feb 16, 2010)

Is it possible with this method to make small adjustments in peep height or do you have to strip off all the serving and reserve. Thanks


----------



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

Rex D said:


> It's for threads like this that I originally came to this site.. Thanks Tony for a thread that really helps!


I hear you buddy. More drama and controversy on here than anything else.

As far as making small adjustments it can be done but your better off knowing exactly where you need it and then tie in.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kravguy (Oct 12, 2006)

tagging for later. Thanks!


----------



## parkerbows (Oct 27, 2004)

Tony219er said:


> Does not matter. Like I said I serve left to right on right hand and left hand bows so it doesn't matter.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Thanks.
I have heard people say it matters. I have never thought about it


----------



## parkerbows (Oct 27, 2004)

Tony219er said:


> I don't understand your question??? All you need is a 20"+ piece of serving, nothing else. Everything is done with that one piece of string...
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


I understand what he is saying as I have done what I think he is saying..
After this picture you could lay a looped piece of serving down and serve over it when you put say five wraps over it you can put the tag end through that loop and pull it back and cinch it up...


----------



## Honolua (Jun 6, 2013)

Awesome post. Thanks!


----------



## HoytTough (Aug 19, 2010)

Did I read somewhere on here NOT to pinch the split when tying it in? And if you do pinch it, how tight do you want it?


----------



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

HoytTough said:


> Did I read somewhere on here NOT to pinch the split when tying it in? And if you do pinch it, how tight do you want it?


Do NOT pinch the natural split! Serve right to it and start up the side of the split.

I've seen guys pinch the crap out of them and it leads to premature wear and peep rotation.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

parkerbows said:


> I understand what he is saying as I have done what I think he is saying..
> After this picture you could lay a looped piece of serving down and serve over it when you put say five wraps over it you can put the tag end through that loop and pull it back and cinch it up...


That's what I thought he was describing and it would work but be more of a pain than back serving. Once you do it a few times you'll be doing it with your eyes closed lol.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HoytTough (Aug 19, 2010)

SO, If we are not pinching the split, then we are not using that to hold the peep in the string essentially just to keep it from moving, which it really shouldnt do anyways. The most essential part of the serving is where it wraps around the peep itself, is that correct? I ask this because crackers only tied the circumfrence of the peep on my last tune, it never went anywhere, and I'm just trying to understand why one would do it that way, and you do it yours? This is great stuff by the way, thanks!


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

HoytTough said:


> SO, If we are not pinching the split, then we are not using that to hold the peep in the string essentially just to keep it from moving, which it really shouldnt do anyways. The most essential part of the serving is where it wraps around the peep itself, is that correct? I ask this because crackers only tied the circumfrence of the peep on my last tune, it never went anywhere, and I'm just trying to understand why one would do it that way, and you do it yours? This is great stuff by the way, thanks!


Post a pic of how crackers did yours


----------



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

HoytTough said:


> SO, If we are not pinching the split, then we are not using that to hold the peep in the string essentially just to keep it from moving, which it really shouldnt do anyways. The most essential part of the serving is where it wraps around the peep itself, is that correct? I ask this because crackers only tied the circumfrence of the peep on my last tune, it never went anywhere, and I'm just trying to understand why one would do it that way, and you do it yours? This is great stuff by the way, thanks!


Yes the pressure from the string will hold the peep itself. Some guys only wrap the perimeter of the peep....some guys wrap the perimeter of the peep and serve above and below the split...and some guys wrap like I do. My method is for the guys who tie above, below and around the peep but its done in one simply motion rather than 3 separate ties. It really is a matter of personal preference and I prefer this method posted.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Blacktail 8541 (Jul 16, 2013)

Great presentation. Thanks Much


----------



## HoytTough (Aug 19, 2010)

Got it. Thanks. I will try to get a pic, my little brother has that bow now so it may take me a bit. Its good to know the difference between acceptable ways of doing things, and what is actually wrong, cause there is some of that floating around and I dont want to learn wrong stuff.


----------



## HoytTough (Aug 19, 2010)

I worked smarter, not harder. I found some pics in here

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=457157&page=101

They are not super close up but you can see how they are tied, circumfrence only. This would be another good write up for another way to do it, if somebody wanted to be cool like Tony and show us!


----------



## Spurlucky (Aug 7, 2011)

Well done and thank you.


----------



## arrowpuller (May 14, 2007)

Thanks Tony


----------



## fresnohunter (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks for the great post!


----------



## naturalsteel (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks Tony219er nice tutorial! One of the better ones I've seen!Gonna use this one myself.


----------



## sixgunluv (Jul 1, 2003)

tagged


----------



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

Link to tied nocking point HOW TO...

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2075841&page=3


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

Great job Tony!

Thank you!


----------



## bowtecha (Feb 16, 2010)

Tony now you just need to make a step by step thread on how you tune bows :wink:


----------



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

bowtecha said:


> Tony now you just need to make a step by step thread on how you tune bows :wink:


I'll get right on that LOL:darkbeer:


----------



## crazy4bucks (Jan 21, 2009)

Great post Tony. I do mine the same with a little variation.


----------



## cwsmigil (Feb 8, 2012)

Great info. Just went out and re tied my peep this way. Thanks


----------



## jonj480 (Nov 19, 2008)

Awesome post Tony! Thanks


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

This step will also stop the peep cutting your string. Keeping the string round and in the groove versus flattend out.


Tony219er said:


> No preference in direction, I always work left to right and wrap towards me so that's exactly how I do all of them.
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as you finish wrapping the peep you might have to hold your finger over the groove and then take the tag end around the split next to the peep and pull it tight....basically "pinches" itself between the peep and the inside of the string. Like this....


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

The only advantage of using 3 seperate ties that I can see is sliding the top and bottom ties to change your peep rotation slightly. The disadvantage is the same reason. They can move and change your peep rotation.


Tony219er said:


> Yes the pressure from the string will hold the peep itself. Some guys only wrap the perimeter of the peep....some guys wrap the perimeter of the peep and serve above and below the split...and some guys wrap like I do. My method is for the guys who tie above, below and around the peep but its done in one simply motion rather than 3 separate ties. It really is a matter of personal preference and I prefer this method posted.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

How do yall keep it tight while doing this also it seems to take me FOREVER


----------



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

mccoppinb said:


> How do yall keep it tight while doing this also it seems to take me FOREVER


Cuz you suck lmao! Jk

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bowtecha (Feb 16, 2010)

mccoppinb said:


> How do yall keep it tight while doing this also it seems to take me FOREVER


Practice


Tony219er said:


> I'll get right on that LOL:darkbeer:


Haha well I figured you would that way people wouldn't bother you to tune they're bows :shade:


----------



## vnhill1981 (Apr 17, 2009)

mccoppinb said:


> How do yall keep it tight while doing this also it seems to take me FOREVER


Not trying to steal thread but here is how I address this problem

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2029679


----------



## abh (Jul 22, 2013)

*Little greater explanation needed for Newbie*

Hi Tony,

Thanx for your pictorial demonstration, loved the nock set one too. I am a total newbie so would appreciate going over some parts in greater detail for me

Namely,

1) "Feed your tag end through the split and pull it up about 1/4" from the "V" in the string"

I don't quite follow, from your statement it appears to imply that the string should be passed through the split (split i gather meaning the triangular V, but the photo shows otherwise. Do i simply have to start the string wraps 1/4" from the apex (vertex of the V/triangle)

2)In the below image, you've made 5 wraps on the extreme right, but then on the next image you seem to be unwrapping them with the backwrapping, so is there any need for those 5 wraps on the extreme right?
















3) For the loops around the peep i.e. the wraps only in the peep groove, if I am correct from the final additional image you posted in answer to another member's questions, you have pulled the tag end of the string through and in between the wraps/loops (in the peep groove) and continued with your wraps on the triangle/V on the other side. Am i correct? If not I would appreciate a bit more detail on how you tied the peep in the groove, like is it a simple 3-4 wrap arounds in the groove and then continue on to the other side or is there some special/additional procedure to be done before bringing it to the other side of the peep to continue with the tying.

Your answers to my queries and any additional help would be very highly appreciated.


Also another suggestion if I might make, is if you could post a video of the procedures (both nock set and peep serving)

Thanx a million.

A.


----------



## safaridreamer (Jul 4, 2011)

Nice. Tagged for later


----------



## helim007 (Jan 5, 2013)

I wish tony would post a video instead of pics it would be greatly appreciated or if not on here there send to me pm tony please 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## tcarter86 (Jan 31, 2012)

tagged


----------



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

helim007 said:


> I wish tony would post a video instead of pics it would be greatly appreciated or if not on here there send to me pm tony please
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4


Sure I'll post a video...I'll be waiting for you to come hold the camera lol

I can try to do a video but don't know how it'll turn out or when I'll have time. We'll see.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## helim007 (Jan 5, 2013)

Ok thank u

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

You guys need to get away from this style of tying in a peep, it is way to much serving being used and bulky looking and totally un needed. Secondly the serving being used is way to big and bulky, get some fireline at walmart for 11 dollars in the fishing section. It is made out of dynema and is stupid strong and you can pick a variety of diameters, I personally have some 6lb and some 14lb and they do many of my little archery jobs very clean and strong. For example with my peep tie in process I used my 6lb and I only go around the peep not above and below. I was able to go around the peep probably 20 wraps and fill up the peep nicely and then use the loop under to pull the end through and then trim. It is very clean and strong way to tie in a peep, secondly you need to mark with a fine tip sharpie your peep to make sure nothing has moved over time weather you use the bulky method or a clean one.


----------



## dps537 (Feb 14, 2010)

Tagged for the future. Thanks


----------



## Drenalin70 (Apr 17, 2008)

Just did mine thanks for the tutorial.


----------



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

Padgett said:


> You guys need to get away from this style of tying in a peep, it is way to much serving being used and bulky looking and totally un needed. Secondly the serving being used is way to big and bulky, get some fireline at walmart for 11 dollars in the fishing section. It is made out of dynema and is stupid strong and you can pick a variety of diameters, I personally have some 6lb and some 14lb and they do many of my little archery jobs very clean and strong. For example with my peep tie in process I used my 6lb and I only go around the peep not above and below. I was able to go around the peep probably 20 wraps and fill up the peep nicely and then use the loop under to pull the end through and then trim. It is very clean and strong way to tie in a peep, secondly you need to mark with a fine tip sharpie your peep to make sure nothing has moved over time weather you use the bulky method or a clean one.



My apologies buddy....I'll stop using the bulky, excessive method....

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bowmanbender (Aug 16, 2010)

Tony does amazing work. Between him and Strict9 strings the bows he tunes are gonna look great and perform better!


----------



## tcarter86 (Jan 31, 2012)

tony, i just got to say thanks for the write up and look forward to your next ones

my first time ever typing in a peep and i didnt think i did to bad


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

thats how i do them sometimes also, but i start by tying peep and equal lengths to go up and down, but same way. good pictorial brother....


----------



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

tcarter86 said:


> tony, i just got to say thanks for the write up and look forward to your next ones
> 
> my first time ever typing in a peep and i didnt think i did to bad
> View attachment 1752523


Nice job brother:thumbs_updo it a few more times and it'll be as tight as can be.


----------



## Drenalin70 (Apr 17, 2008)

Finally got pictures to load. This is the first time I have ever tied in a peep.


----------



## swampdonkeysk (Jul 8, 2008)

Tag!


----------



## ILDEERHUNTER (Mar 15, 2007)

Looking good


----------



## wpod (Mar 30, 2013)

Thanks to this thread I tied my 1st peep. Intimidation factor is over.

Sent from my VS950 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

wpod said:


> Thanks to this thread I tied my 1st peep. Intimidation factor is over.
> 
> Sent from my VS950 4G using Tapatalk 2


That's great man:thumbs_up

Was it pretty straight forward and easy to follow my mumble, jumble?


----------



## wpod (Mar 30, 2013)

The only thing I did different was using a piece of spare string to pull the tag end under. Next time I will try the back serving to finish it off.

Sent from my VS950 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mizzo29 (Jan 12, 2011)

Subscribed.


----------



## Shooter78 (Jul 22, 2009)

Tagged


----------



## Top Gauge (Sep 6, 2009)

With no shop anywhere near me I have to do most of my own work. I read your nock point thread and got to thinking. Today I retired my peep exactly this way before I even read this great thread, thanks for the effort! great thread!


----------



## surmn8er (Jun 5, 2008)

tagged


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I was a total jerk in my earlier post on this thread, I did that two or three times the same day. This is a nice method and many people use it, I choose to use another one and there was no reason for me to even post on this thread. Sorry.


----------



## Allenbd (May 23, 2011)

Yep this is how I do mine and all my customers peeps. I like that everything can go haywire, dry fire or anything but that peep is staying in the string. Only thing I do differently is wrap it up more closer to the peer just because i think it looks better that way. JMO


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

Tagged


----------



## buckeye 12 ring (Oct 26, 2009)

Saved

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jsealock (Jan 24, 2009)

Good info took me a few try's but I finally got it. Thanks


----------



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

abh said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> Thanx for your pictorial demonstration, loved the nock set one too. I am a total newbie so would appreciate going over some parts in greater detail for me
> 
> ...


OK so I'm a little late to answer this one....sorry I missed it somehow.

1) It is simply taking the tag end of the serving and feeding it through the top split above the peep. Now with 2 hands pull it up the string, you will be pulling it between the 2 colors in the string basically....and I start about 1/4" from the notch in the "V". It is very simple and I believe you're over thinking this step. Maybe this will help...imagine a sewing needle, now lets say the point of that needle is the tag end of your serving...simply take that needle and push it right through the center of the string bundle about 1/4" above the V notch in the string. That is exactly what you are doing when you pull the tag up through the string when you start.


2) So the 5 wraps to the extreme right are absolutely necessary. Those are the wraps you use to BACK SERVE the peep with...you are wrapping them from the backside so you can take them and add to the first 5 wrap....I suggest you search "BACK SERVING" on YouTube, I'm sure their's some good videos to help you understand.


3) Yes it is as simple as wrapping the peep groove and then down the split....as you can see in the pics once I have my 3-4 wraps in the groove I start around the split and take my first wrap around the split and "pinch" it between the peep and the string. This helps keep everthing nnice and tight while you continue to serve down the split and onto the main part of the string.


----------



## abh (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanx again Tony,

Got it!


----------



## Early Ice (Mar 18, 2008)

lewie62 said:


> That's exactly how I do it! So many techs don't wrap around the peep itself anymore! I like the secure feeling I get from the peep being wrapped myself! Thanks for a great tutorial!


This is how i do it as well. Rock solid. Lately with the good string materials, I've noticed that strings get dead spots, meaning they won't rotate anymore in order to get your peep aligned. This way can be your game changer if you need the peep to rotate one way or another just a bit depending on how tight you wrap it. I have been tying in a lot of peep with string material and just serving around the peep. I looks like it's not even served it. Looks great! Also, if your peep is perfectly rotating without it served in yet, serving the way this thread illustrates will change the rotation and position. So by having two ways to serve a peep is a really nice option to have. New school using string material and just serving the peep (with out a press even) works great if you don't want to change the string and peep position. Now as I call it "old school" (this thread) I use for hunting or a bow that I can't get the peep to be just right. old school will change the rotation of the peep depending on how tight it's wrapped. 

I'm sure this was clear as mud.

Cool thread!


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

Kudos for sharing this.


----------



## Yichi (Dec 18, 2008)

Saving this


----------



## mikehoyme (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks so much for sharing this Tony, it finally gave me the courage to try it myself.

And for the guy that thought your method was bulky and excessive, I decided to do mine a little different...


----------



## pete32 (Jan 16, 2010)

great tread very good info


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

This is archery talk at its finest , great work tony !


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

A+ on presentation


----------



## Turkey165 (Aug 24, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## Rockhopper (Dec 6, 2006)

tag


----------



## onebigdude (Dec 13, 2012)

Switched to a new sight this week. Got a Trophy Ridge Cypher 5 pin. This has a bigger housing than my previous sight, so I had to go to a larger peep. I was going to wait until my new strings came in, but figured I would practice since I've never tied a peep before. Here is the result of my first attempt. It's my only attempt because it came out perfect! Thanks for the info on peep and nock tying! You're the man!


----------



## bcase4 (Jul 3, 2006)

Tagged


----------



## whereuat (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks Tony


----------



## naturalsteel (Feb 6, 2010)

I just Retied my peep in using this method and I must say, It's the best way for me ! Thank's Tony, Great Tutorial!


----------



## Sparrowhawk (Oct 19, 2003)

Tagged


----------



## Skel37 (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks Tony! This post just decided who's going to build my next set of strings. Talk to you soon:wink:


----------



## cwanty03 (Feb 10, 2010)

TTT so I can find later!


----------



## Jesse_l_b (Aug 1, 2012)

Awesome post Tony. Any chance you can do one for tying in a drop away rest. Thanks Jesse


----------



## eskimoohunt (Dec 21, 2008)

Great info


----------



## Brendon_t (Aug 12, 2013)

marking for future reference


----------



## Rich D (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks, great info to have.


----------



## tidy313 (Aug 15, 2010)

Tagged!!!! Thanks Tony


----------



## jab73 (Jan 22, 2013)

Tagged


----------



## steelerhead95 (Aug 27, 2012)

not sure if this question has been asked yet, if it has, i apologize. instead of the large loop and backserving to end the wrap, do you think it's OK to wrap a loop with a seperate piece of serving and then use that to pull it back through to tighten? that's how i've been doing it, and find it easier than backserving. if there is a good reason not to do this, i would like to know, so i can stop doing it that way. haha. thanks.


----------



## redneck_pf (Aug 27, 2009)

Always wondered how to tie peeps this way. Marking for later.


----------



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

steelerhead95 said:


> not sure if this question has been asked yet, if it has, i apologize. instead of the large loop and backserving to end the wrap, do you think it's OK to wrap a loop with a seperate piece of serving and then use that to pull it back through to tighten? that's how i've been doing it, and find it easier than backserving. if there is a good reason not to do this, i would like to know, so i can stop doing it that way. haha. thanks.


That is definitely an option and accomplishes the same thing, I choose to back serve because it's quicker for me.


----------



## SierraMtns (Aug 20, 2010)

Tag.


----------



## Dren17 (Feb 9, 2009)

Tagged.


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

Great info, thanks for sharing..........


----------



## zick (Oct 26, 2004)

Tagged, thanks for sharing.


----------



## hoyt em all (Feb 20, 2005)

at some point in tuning/ sighting in . one might wont to move the peep up or down a hair or more . can you move it with this method or do you start over?


----------



## RedbeardHD90 (Mar 3, 2013)

Tag for the collection


----------



## dberg76 (Sep 25, 2009)

Saved


----------



## BowStringDepot (Dec 25, 2013)

Nice now all I need is someone to do them for me!:wink:
Nice of you Tony!


Hutch


----------



## hedp (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks! Helpful!


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Used to use the same method for over 20+ years, but 1 1/2" years ago starting having problems with peep moving & reason I know as always mark with felt pen so I can check
I would be shooting a 900 round and all of a sudden I would start shooting high, so would check over sight & marks right on & noticed that peep has moved up off the marked spot. A fellow I was shooting with told me about the way Archery Specialty suggests to ty in a peep, it should be on there web site & comes with all there tru-ball peeps.


----------



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

hoyt em all said:


> at some point in tuning/ sighting in . one might wont to move the peep up or down a hair or more . can you move it with this method or do you start over?


I don't tie them in until I know for sure it's dead on where I need it.



kballer1 said:


> Used to use the same method for over 20+ years, but 1 1/2" years ago starting having problems with peep moving & reason I know as always mark with felt pen so I can check
> I would be shooting a 900 round and all of a sudden I would start shooting high, so would check over sight & marks right on & noticed that peep has moved up off the marked spot. A fellow I was shooting with told me about the way Archery Specialty suggests to ty in a peep, it should be on there web site & comes with all there tru-ball peeps.


Man I have seen guys dry fire their bows after I set them up and the peep didn't budge at all so I'm very surprised that you've had peeps move when tied like thisit locks it in in 3 different spots....top, bottom and center of the peep not to mention the tension on the string only should hold it tight.


----------



## john_deere2130 (Aug 6, 2012)

Awesome write up! The "back wrapping" is that the way you would back serve say a center serving if a person reserved it? Thanks Steven.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Hey Tony I won't argue with you as I couldn't believe it my self as I was shown that way like you explained by Frank Pearson back in the mid 70's & had used it till July of 2012
when I started to have the peep crawl problem.The only reason I caught it is I was shooting a revised FITA where you shoot 12 ends at 70 meters & had 4 ends holding 10/9 ring & then starting shooting 8/7 in red high & looked over every thing when I spotted peep had moved up off the black mark on the string. I don't know what the string material was as it was a bow I got from Chris Berry When he was leaving Alpine Archery, I know they were not stock strings but no idea what material they were.


----------



## martismo (Mar 25, 2013)

Hey, thanks, I just followed the instructions to tie in a peep for my son's new bow.
I'm very grateful for your sharing and clear pictures.


----------



## Xmxer (Jan 1, 2007)

Tagged


----------



## OhioHoytHunter (Aug 4, 2009)

Great write up Tony. Thank you.


----------



## Bowtecher24 (May 30, 2012)

Thanks for this Tony


----------



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

kballer1 said:


> Hey Tony I won't argue with you as I couldn't believe it my self as I was shown that way like you explained by Frank Pearson back in the mid 70's & had used it till July of 2012
> when I started to have the peep crawl problem.The only reason I caught it is I was shooting a revised FITA where you shoot 12 ends at 70 meters & had 4 ends holding 10/9 ring & then starting shooting 8/7 in red high & looked over every thing when I spotted peep had moved up off the black mark on the string. I don't know what the string material was as it was a bow I got from Chris Berry When he was leaving Alpine Archery, I know they were not stock strings but no idea what material they were.


I believe you but I just cant see how the peep was creeping up the string? That's something to keep in mind though and I will keep an eye one some of them. I usually always use BCY 3D to serve them in, but sometimes if I just wrap the groove of the peep I will use bowstring and it seems to be a little stickier and blends well.


----------



## Wisconsinnate (Jan 1, 2013)

Great thread. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## acso14 (Feb 18, 2003)

subscribed


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

Exactly how I tie all mine in. NEVER had an issue!


----------



## TemplarGroup (Nov 2, 2012)

Marked


----------



## Jesse_l_b (Aug 1, 2012)

Here is my first attempt.
























Thanks a million Tony, I never woyld have had the knowledge to do this without your thread.
Jesse


----------



## static23 (Feb 11, 2010)

I used to tie mine like that. Recently I learned to put a constrictor know on the peep first. This locks it into place and then serve to the top then bottom. Leaving yourself enough slack on both sides of the knot is the only thing to remember.


----------



## icemanls2 (Mar 15, 2007)

Nicely done :thumbs_up


----------



## Jesse_l_b (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks guys


----------



## KSHammers1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## Mrcnwlvrn (Feb 24, 2014)

Tagged, nice job on the how to videos!!


----------



## ccriley6 (Dec 1, 2011)

thanks !!!
tagged


----------



## Chancy B (Jan 3, 2007)

Subscribed


----------



## Pimpnit869 (Aug 24, 2006)

Tag


----------



## Geoff995 (Nov 28, 2013)

Tagged


----------



## carlielos (May 12, 2007)

The videos are awesome the pictures are cool!
But I would never tie in a peep like that, let's say you tied it in really tight like that all pretty and whatnot, only to find out it's an eighth inch low? Now what?
Risk cutting your string putting a knife do it to remove that tied tight serving! Just so you can move the peep 1/8" ??
I use knocking point knots, only double layer them.
1 above 1 below, each consisting of 6 knot sets or 12 total knots each layer, 
Pull then as close to the peep as you can.
If you want the grouve of the peep tied in go for it, but its not nesessary.
It secures the peep while maintaining adjustability!


----------



## steve101610 (Nov 8, 2012)

Great info


----------



## dmoose66 (Jan 17, 2014)

dang now i have to cut mine off again and retie it ,wish i would have seen this yesterday in stead of watching u tube . Looks real nice !


----------



## dad2sixmonkeys (Jun 26, 2011)

Tagged


----------



## rmt1993 (Feb 10, 2013)

tag


----------



## soybean81 (Jun 3, 2012)

tag


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

carlielos said:


> The videos are awesome the pictures are cool!
> But I would never tie in a peep like that, let's say you tied it in really tight like that all pretty and whatnot, only to find out it's an eighth inch low? Now what?
> Risk cutting your string putting a knife do it to remove that tied tight serving! Just so you can move the peep 1/8" ??
> I use knocking point knots, only double layer them.
> ...


 Cut it at the peep.


----------



## bojangles808 (Sep 5, 2013)

tagged


----------



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

carlielos said:


> The videos are awesome the pictures are cool!
> But I would never tie in a peep like that, let's say you tied it in really tight like that all pretty and whatnot, only to find out it's an eighth inch low? Now what?
> Risk cutting your string putting a knife do it to remove that tied tight serving! Just so you can move the peep 1/8" ??
> I use knocking point knots, only double layer them.
> ...


Don't tie it in until you have it EXACTLY where you need itthat pretty much solves the issue of the peep being high or low. 

The easiest way to untie it if necessary would be to cut the serving just like you would to replace a center or end serving.....new razor blade held parallel with the string. Now cut the end of the serving with a slight upward angle so you don't knick the string.....once you have a strand cut just unwrap it like any other end serving. Pretty easy stuff. 

Now I have gotten away from doing my peeps like this but it is a very solid method and the peep won't budge.....even if dry fired the stay put unless the string gives at the peep. 

I prefer to (always have) just wrap around the groove with bowstring material. Take a 2' piece of string mat'l and wrap around the peep in a criss cross pattern pulling tight each time. Once you have filled the groove tie an overhand knot on the bottom of the peep......let's say for the first knot you do the left tag over the right. For the second knot take the right tag over the left...pull tight, trim and burn. That peep is not going anywhere but can still be moved a 1/16"-1/32" if necessary. Not only is it very secure it looks MUCH cleaner having no serving above and below the peep. 

I was and still am asked how to tie peeps with the spiraled look....that is the whole reason behind this thread. Archers helping Archers. It will help some and others won't like it. To each their own. Remember their's lots of ways to skin a cat. This is just one of those ways.


----------



## richl35 (May 15, 2013)

Tony219er said:


> Don't tie it in until you have it EXACTLY where you need itthat pretty much solves the issue of the peep being high or low.
> 
> The easiest way to untie it if necessary would be to cut the serving just like you would to replace a center or end serving.....new razor blade held parallel with the string. Now cut the end of the serving with a slight upward angle so you don't knick the string.....once you have a strand cut just unwrap it like any other end serving. Pretty easy stuff.
> 
> ...



I have tried just tieing around the peep. I don't know if I'm not getting it tight enough but I've still had them walk on me so I use the method that you show in your pictures. I actually found the method on a YouTube video by Draves archery but it looks very similar. I wrap the peep as you show which he does not in his video.
When I install the peep I just stop before I pull the ends tight and adjust my peep height then. You can draw and fire a few arrows and everything stays put. When your happy give the ends a good hard pull and burn them. Good to go.


----------



## justinm82 (Feb 18, 2012)

Subscribed


----------



## surmn8er (Jun 5, 2008)

tagged


----------



## blazeproc (Feb 22, 2010)

subscribed....thanks


----------



## gettinold (Oct 23, 2013)

subscribed


----------



## Revvv (Mar 23, 2014)

I made a wild guess by looking at a few pictures when I served in my peep. I am glad to see how to properly do the job now.


----------



## Kenro287 (Feb 12, 2014)

Tag


----------



## woodie (Dec 27, 2003)

tag


----------



## limpwrist (Oct 17, 2013)

Tony219er said:


> Don't tie it in until you have it EXACTLY where you need itthat pretty much solves the issue of the peep being high or low.
> 
> The easiest way to untie it if necessary would be to cut the serving just like you would to replace a center or end serving.....new razor blade held parallel with the string. Now cut the end of the serving with a slight upward angle so you don't knick the string.....once you have a strand cut just unwrap it like any other end serving. Pretty easy stuff.
> 
> ...


Criss cross with knots? Or just simply swap hands with ends as you wrap in different directions?


----------



## coatimundi01 (Oct 18, 2013)

Tony219er said:


> Don't tie it in until you have it EXACTLY where you need itthat pretty much solves the issue of the peep being high or low.
> 
> The easiest way to untie it if necessary would be to cut the serving just like you would to replace a center or end serving.....new razor blade held parallel with the string. Now cut the end of the serving with a slight upward angle so you don't knick the string.....once you have a strand cut just unwrap it like any other end serving. Pretty easy stuff.
> 
> ...


That's the way I have mine right now. I had serving above and below, and was constantly having trouble with the peep turning. I thought I was my string until I realized it was the floss slipping up and down. I ditched the above and below serving and just tie around the peep now looks clean too.


----------



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

limpwrist said:


> Criss cross with knots? Or just simply swap hands with ends as you wrap in different directions?


This will be hard to explain but I'll try. I'm not saying criss cross the knots, I'm saying instead of just wrapping in around the groove starting from the center and working out the the edge of the groove I'm saying criss cross your wraps.....like a weave pattern. Comprende? 

So rather than just wrapping evenly like you would spool a bait casting fishing reel, picture the wraps crossing each other. Like I said it's hard to explain.


----------



## Tooly (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks for pics on peep tie in.


----------



## limpwrist (Oct 17, 2013)

Tony219er said:


> This will be hard to explain but I'll try. I'm not saying criss cross the knots, I'm saying instead of just wrapping in around the groove starting from the center and working out the the edge of the groove I'm saying criss cross your wraps.....like a weave pattern. Comprende?
> 
> So rather than just wrapping evenly like you would spool a bait casting fishing reel, picture the wraps crossing each other. Like I said it's hard to explain.


I think I get it, so you would start with a granny knot, then criss cross tag ends?


----------



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

limpwrist said:


> I think I get it, so you would start with a granny knot, then criss cross tag ends?


No lol. I just make a "U" around the groove and start wrapping. I'll try to get some pictures to help illustrate.


----------



## limpwrist (Oct 17, 2013)

I gotcha, awesome thanks. I appreciate all the tips you're sharing with us guys


----------



## dmoose66 (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks for all your info TONY wish there was a special thread that was at the top so a person could just look up all these threads with out searching .


----------



## zick (Oct 26, 2004)

hope to give this method a try soon


----------



## RangerGSD (May 4, 2014)

I watched a video about tying in a peep, and they mention getting the "split" as close as possible to the peep so that it becomes impossible for the peep to move up or down. Currently I have a peep with tubing and use that idea, but I've been wanting to switch to a G5 Meta and was wondering if I should still do the same or tie it in like this.


----------



## limpwrist (Oct 17, 2013)

Tied your nock sets, as well as my peep the way you described you do yours. Both work excellent and look very nice! 

Thanks Tony


----------



## tgutierrez91 (Jan 13, 2014)

tagged


----------



## archeriekid (Aug 25, 2009)

Great info and with lots of pics, BUT, could you do an instructional one where you take it OFF? How to safely and most effectively take it off. Reason I ask is because the shop I went to did it for me without me asking (since I usually tie my own) and its set so high that I need to take it off first.


----------



## limpwrist (Oct 17, 2013)

Just cut with a very sharp knife or razor blade, parallel to the string. Once you cut you can unravel the serving since there are no knots, just wraps. Very simple


----------



## Joe2698 (Jun 8, 2013)

Tag , the **** !!


----------



## RangerGSD (May 4, 2014)

archeriekid said:


> Great info and with lots of pics, BUT, could you do an instructional one where you take it OFF? How to safely and most effectively take it off. Reason I ask is because the shop I went to did it for me without me asking (since I usually tie my own) and its set so high that I need to take it off first.


Use a sharp knife or razor blade parallel to the string and cut the serving. After you've cut a few wraps you can "twist" the serving with your fingers to loosen it up enough for you to see an end. Then just unwrap it all.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

RangerGSD said:


> I watched a video about tying in a peep, and they mention getting the "split" as close as possible to the peep so that it becomes impossible for the peep to move up or down. Currently I have a peep with tubing and use that idea, but I've been wanting to switch to a G5 Meta and was wondering if I should still do the same or tie it in like this.


NO you want the string to come back naturally together, and tie above and below where they do, you can close it up a tiny bit, but if you force that gap closed you can cause problems. ive seen it cut strands and cause more problems.... theres no real reason to force the string back together


----------



## RangerGSD (May 4, 2014)

dwagoner said:


> NO you want the string to come back naturally together, and tie above and below where they do, you can close it up a tiny bit, but if you force that gap closed you can cause problems. ive seen it cut strands and cause more problems.... theres no real reason to force the string back together


http://youtu.be/skKp0MJ11fc

That's the video I got the idea from. It seemed like a good idea after my last peep moved on me.


----------



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

Exactly what Dwagoner said, you don't want to force the natural split together, that puts undo strain on the individual strands and like he said can cause the peep to cut them.

As far as removal a few guys said exactly how to do it. Use a sharp razor blade parallel to the string and just cut one of the wraps and unwind.


----------



## JRHOADES20 (Jul 11, 2012)

Hey Tony how about a couple pics or new thread of how you tie a peep without wrapping the Y. Your string thread you have several pics without wrapping the serving and tie'ing above and below and it looks awesome. I have a new bow on the way and I'm going to attempt just to tie the peep for the cleaner look.


----------



## MNHunter65 (Mar 18, 2013)

Tagged.


----------



## coatimundi01 (Oct 18, 2013)

Found this thread yesterday, tried it out today. Not bad for my first try, eh?


----------



## Camp (May 30, 2010)

Nice job


----------



## rafca_age (May 21, 2014)

nice i wouldnt have done anything different


----------



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

JRHOADES20 said:


> Hey Tony how about a couple pics or new thread of how you tie a peep without wrapping the Y. Your string thread you have several pics without wrapping the serving and tie'ing above and below and it looks awesome. I have a new bow on the way and I'm going to attempt just to tie the peep for the cleaner look.


I think I can do that. Give me a few days and I'll post them here.



coatimundi01 said:


> Found this thread yesterday, tried it out today. Not bad for my first try, eh?


Not bad??? Heck NO man it looks like you've tied thousand's!


----------



## RuntCX2 (Oct 8, 2012)

JRHOADES20 said:


> Hey Tony how about a couple pics or new thread of how you tie a peep without wrapping the Y. Your string thread you have several pics without wrapping the serving and tie'ing above and below and it looks awesome. I have a new bow on the way and I'm going to attempt just to tie the peep for the cleaner look.


I tie mine in like that, just get the peep straight and wrap it a couple time's, a few knot's and burn the end's.


----------



## RuntCX2 (Oct 8, 2012)

Great show how to pic's Tony, I could never figure out how to back serve until I read this thread. I alway's used a loop like you show in the nock point thread to pull my tag end back through before I started just wrapping around the peep a few time's. I tried your way this morning and it worked great.


----------



## hedp (Dec 20, 2011)

Tag


----------



## Revvv (Mar 23, 2014)

subscribed


----------



## archeriekid (Aug 25, 2009)

What do you guys use to tie the peep in? I have seen anything from thin strings to floss...


----------



## RuntCX2 (Oct 8, 2012)

archeriekid said:


> What do you guys use to tie the peep in? I have seen anything from thin strings to floss...


I've used old bowstring material and serving from old string's and cable's being cheap. I like the BCY 3D end loop serving since it's pretty thin compared to the BCY nock and peep thread.
http://m.basspro.com/BCY-3D-End-Serving/product/1309271035/


----------



## coatimundi01 (Oct 18, 2013)

I used some Brownell 1D. Pretty thin, came out clean. But good lord they are proud of that stuff and it shows in the price! When I ever run out I might just used some Fireline or braided fishing line.


----------



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

tag


----------



## Lost Man (Jan 25, 2011)

tagged


----------



## guido316 (May 4, 2010)

Tagged


----------



## Bogey-1 (Mar 2, 2014)

zara_puppy said:


> Many thanks for this and for your thread about tying nock points. Both have been well put together and informative. Very nicely done!!!


+1, now time to follow them


----------



## DarnYankee (Oct 24, 2007)

Lots of vids on Youtube but many of the folks shooting the vids end up with their hand and/or fingers blocking some portion of the string. These pics are easy to follow and very clear. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hammer20 (Apr 11, 2014)

Tagged


----------



## shooter74 (Jul 7, 2005)

looks great that's the same way I do it nice job thanks . Love stuff like this


----------



## cgs1967 (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this will be helpful to a lot of people. Thanks


----------



## Shortaxle (Apr 26, 2011)

Tag for later! Thanks!


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

Does anyone have a link to the other thread about tying in peeps? I don't remember the guys name but when he ties his, he starts in the middle and works his way out.


----------



## bonecollector66 (Mar 2, 2011)

tag for later , that's beter than how I was doing it


----------



## Revvv (Mar 23, 2014)

Somehow you have made serving in a peep addicting.


----------



## zick (Oct 26, 2004)

good thread, lets keep it up.


----------



## goosespirit (Jun 22, 2004)

awesome thank


----------



## BowtechOkie4498 (Dec 6, 2013)

Tag


----------



## ClintR (Apr 20, 2012)

wow this is helpful....where's the best place to get the serving material?


----------



## ElMuchoHombre (Aug 17, 2013)

Lancaster and Bowhunters Superstore both carry quality serving material, I use Brownell Crown.


----------



## ClintR (Apr 20, 2012)

Is there a certain size serving I need? Or is serving all a standard size?


----------



## ElMuchoHombre (Aug 17, 2013)

I think it's mostly a preference thing. My preference is .026" for peeps and nock points. I don't think I'd use smaller than .021" for peeps, but I don't have a quantifiable reasoning behind that, it's just what I like.


----------



## talonone (Jun 26, 2009)

Great thread


----------



## deafcon2 (Sep 6, 2010)

Tagged


----------



## talonone (Jun 26, 2009)

Great thread


----------



## pcbowjunky (Dec 3, 2013)

Thanks Tony just tied my first peep in and looks great.


----------



## iheart archery (Dec 12, 2012)

Tagged


----------



## ilbow404 (Aug 19, 2012)

Marked


----------



## treestorm (Aug 28, 2008)

Tagged


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

Thankyou very much..........


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

TAG!! thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Blackout CE (Jan 23, 2012)

My first attempt thank Tony


----------



## Hutch77 (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks so much for this detailed thread tony, this way is much better than the way I've been doing it. The instructions were clear and precise. Here is a pic of my first try.


----------



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

Looking good guys! I'm glad this has helped some of you guys out.


----------



## ccriley6 (Dec 1, 2011)

tagged...thanks


----------



## TannerWI (Nov 5, 2013)

Awesome post, really appreciate this kind of stuff. Anyone got a link to the tied nocking point post he made? having trouble finding it.


----------



## clarkdeer (Dec 21, 2010)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2075841


----------



## bullsi (Jan 18, 2006)

tagged


----------



## cgs1967 (Sep 29, 2011)

Excellent info for everyone. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## crippleminded (Feb 13, 2011)

Tagged. Great info. Thanks !!


----------



## Owl Creek (Oct 31, 2013)

tag


----------



## diamondarcher24 (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks tony 
Tagged for later


----------



## bowhnter4ever (Dec 30, 2010)

Tag


----------



## ohiobigbuck1 (Aug 9, 2010)

Tag awsome how to thanks


----------



## Z-Rocket (Jan 11, 2009)

Tagged . Great info


----------



## JoeMonk (Aug 4, 2014)

Great info!!! Thanks


----------



## SmokeStryker (Nov 23, 2010)

tag for later


----------



## nhp0002 (Jun 5, 2013)

Tag


----------



## BW321 (Feb 3, 2014)

Thanks for the how to and the pic's


----------



## timmymac24 (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks Tony. I pulled this job off on Saturday while watching college football. My son was impressed as was my wife. It took some patience on what you called the "tricky" part of backserving but it worked. Slow and steady....


----------



## MJF1229 (Jan 24, 2013)

Tagged


----------



## 02transam (Nov 14, 2013)

Should be a sticky.


----------



## 4falls (Aug 18, 2013)

keeper


----------



## L8drop (Nov 1, 2013)

tag you're it


----------



## ohio moose (Feb 1, 2004)

Thanks !! Great help !


----------



## silhouette13 (Feb 26, 2007)

nice finish, i like the "served" method better than the spiral half hitch method for sure. i have been serving them this way for some time, although i have been doing 2 10 wrap sections above and below and ty the peep on its self, i personally find it easier to make small adjustments in height( like when switching from indoor to outdoor peep heights) nice thread....you are whats good about AT


----------



## biggie9367 (Apr 25, 2011)

Now this is great ArcheryTalk material. Archers helping Archers


----------



## diamondarcher24 (Mar 16, 2014)

biggie9367 said:


> Now this is great ArcheryTalk material. Archers helping Archers


I agree.
This thread has helped out a lot.


----------



## Goocher (Nov 6, 2011)

Padgett said:


> You guys need to get away from this style of tying in a peep, it is way to much serving being used and bulky looking and totally un needed. Secondly the serving being used is way to big and bulky, get some fireline at walmart for 11 dollars in the fishing section. It is made out of dynema and is stupid strong and you can pick a variety of diameters, I personally have some 6lb and some 14lb and they do many of my little archery jobs very clean and strong. For example with my peep tie in process I used my 6lb and I only go around the peep not above and below. I was able to go around the peep probably 20 wraps and fill up the peep nicely and then use the loop under to pull the end through and then trim. It is very clean and strong way to tie in a peep, secondly you need to mark with a fine tip sharpie your peep to make sure nothing has moved over time weather you use the bulky method or a clean one.


I was wondering if someone was going to say this. All of that serving is much overkill. I've only ever served above and below and have never served around a peep before. Never had a peep come out or move. That and you can fine-tune the peep position this way. Just my opinion.


----------



## Goocher (Nov 6, 2011)

kballer1 said:


> Used to use the same method for over 20+ years, but 1 1/2" years ago starting having problems with peep moving & reason I know as always mark with felt pen so I can check
> I would be shooting a 900 round and all of a sudden I would start shooting high, so would check over sight & marks right on & noticed that peep has moved up off the marked spot. A fellow I was shooting with told me about the way Archery Specialty suggests to ty in a peep, it should be on there web site & comes with all there tru-ball peeps.


I like the looks of this method.


----------



## RustedFrog (Jul 9, 2014)

Tagged


----------



## math1963 (Apr 9, 2014)

Great set of instructions.

Thanks


----------



## ajbuckwacker (Jan 11, 2014)

Tagged. Thanks for posting.


----------



## francis (Jan 18, 2003)

Tag


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

Tagged


----------



## FoggDogg (Jul 9, 2002)

Thanks!


----------



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

Glad to see guys are still finding this thread useful.


----------



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

> Originally Posted by Padgett
> You guys need to get away from this style of tying in a peep, it is way to much serving being used and bulky looking and totally un needed. Secondly the serving being used is way to big and bulky, get some fireline at walmart for 11 dollars in the fishing section. It is made out of dynema and is stupid strong and you can pick a variety of diameters, I personally have some 6lb and some 14lb and they do many of my little archery jobs very clean and strong. For example with my peep tie in process I used my 6lb and I only go around the peep not above and below. I was able to go around the peep probably 20 wraps and fill up the peep nicely and then use the loop under to pull the end through and then trim. It is very clean and strong way to tie in a peep, secondly you need to mark with a fine tip sharpie your peep to make sure nothing has moved over time weather you use the bulky method or a clean one.





Goocher said:


> I was wondering if someone was going to say this. All of that serving is much overkill. I've only ever served above and below and have never served around a peep before. Never had a peep come out or move. That and you can fine-tune the peep position this way. Just my opinion.


Padgett thanks for another helpful post.....

Goocher I would suggest not serving your peep until you have it fine tuned, that way you'll never have to worry about adjusting or fine tuning the peep height after it's served.


----------



## zachperry09 (Aug 23, 2010)

thanks for sharing


----------



## Ruttin BUX (Aug 13, 2008)

tagged


----------



## YudielM (Jan 28, 2014)

Definitely tagged, thanks!!!


----------



## Drcoffee (Jan 10, 2011)

Tony,

Is the BCY 3D thread just one size or is there a size I should look for? This is a great tutorial BTW.


----------



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

Drcoffee said:


> Tony,
> 
> Is the BCY 3D thread just one size or is there a size I should look for? This is a great tutorial BTW.


Bcy 3D comes in 0.017". You can use a multitude of different materials. I find myself using more 0.014" Bullwhip because it's cleaner looking and stays round. I will still use 1D and 3D if I'm going to only serve the peep by wrapping around the groove. Another thing guys can use is string material, I have used it and it gives a nice clean look as well.


----------



## ccriley6 (Dec 1, 2011)

Tony, how bout a tutorial for tying in string silencers such as bowjax....the kind that come with zipties and slides over the string.
This thread should be a sticky....


----------



## Hutch77 (Mar 5, 2013)

Tony thanks again for the thread. I think your "bulky" way is fantastic both in function and looks. Sure just wrapping above and below the peep will work or just around the peep will also work, but I like to know my peep is rock solid, it's peace of mind on some of the spot and stalks hunts when walking through brush and thick terrain etc etc. and besides even if it is over kill, I think the look is sharp!


----------



## Alphashooter (Aug 22, 2010)

Tagged...thank you very much sir!


----------



## xforce pse (Mar 9, 2011)

tag


----------



## Sivart (Mar 12, 2004)

marked


----------



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

Hutch77 said:


> Tony thanks again for the thread. I think your "bulky" way is fantastic both in function and looks. Sure just wrapping above and below the peep will work or just around the peep will also work, but I like to know my peep is rock solid, it's peace of mind on some of the spot and stalks hunts when walking through brush and thick terrain etc etc. and besides even if it is over kill, I think the look is sharp!


My pleasure buddy. I had gotten away from this method for a little bit but I had a peep slide up on me at a 3D shoot.....my marks were starting to get all jacked up. I noticed that the peep slid. So now I don't take any chances and tie them in the "bulky" way. 

To each his own.....I guess I prefer overkill and prefer to leave no chance of anything getting out of whack.


----------



## X-BowHunter (Nov 18, 2013)

i had tagged this previously and just used it a few days ago to move and re-tie my peep...

thanks !!!!!


----------



## Mrcnwlvrn (Feb 24, 2014)

Tagged for future!!


----------



## Tfranceschi (Jul 5, 2010)

Tagged


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

tagged for later


----------



## gun278 (Apr 12, 2003)

Great thanks for sharing.


----------



## g.sampey (Jan 13, 2011)

Marked


----------



## Whackmaster1 (Dec 5, 2009)

Tagged.


----------



## Msokol13 (Jul 24, 2005)

Tag


----------



## Drcoffee (Jan 10, 2011)

Hey Tony,

Thanks for the thread. I just noticed my string was fraing from the peep a local bow shop installed so when I found your thread, it made it easy to take the leap and do it for myself. What do you think?


----------



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

Drcoffee said:


> Hey Tony,
> 
> Thanks for the thread. I just noticed my string was fraing from the peep a local bow shop installed so when I found your thread, it made it easy to take the leap and do it for myself. What do you think?
> 
> ...





Drcoffee said:


> Hey Tony,
> 
> Thanks for the thread. I just noticed my string was fraing from the peep a local bow shop installed so when I found your thread, it made it easy to take the leap and do it for myself. What do you think?
> 
> ...


That looks great Dr. Starbucks! It looks so good I would think that you've done it before.


----------



## wbates (Jul 24, 2010)

tagged. Good right up Tony


----------



## Mrcnwlvrn (Feb 24, 2014)

Tagged!!


----------



## Sivart (Mar 12, 2004)

tagged


----------



## wdriver (Aug 21, 2008)

Just did this on my friend's 101st Airborne. Worked perfectly. Thanks Tony.


----------



## Creefer17 (Oct 24, 2013)

Tagged. Very nice.


----------



## Kenro287 (Feb 12, 2014)

Tag


----------



## tim2970 (Jan 10, 2010)

Awesome post thanks Tony!


----------



## bcase4 (Jul 3, 2006)

Tagged


----------



## sapper1 (Oct 3, 2003)

tagged.


----------



## Bowtechforlife (Apr 17, 2014)

Tagged


----------



## bseltzer (Nov 20, 2014)

These little tutorials couldn't be more timely. I'll be setting u a new-to-me Hoyt PCE-XL soon, and while I could muddle through with my own lame, self-taught techniques, your instructions will keep my bow from looking all ukey:

Many thanks!!


----------



## azhntr (Apr 26, 2009)

tagged, thanks


----------



## Trykon Mike (Aug 25, 2007)

Tagged


----------



## Tripper (Oct 16, 2014)

Tagged. Thank you!


----------



## Hoyt_27 (Nov 30, 2013)

Tagged


----------



## WJK5 (Sep 20, 2009)

Tagged, thanks


----------



## mcpdk9 (Jul 20, 2005)

tagged


----------



## rocks66ss (Jul 29, 2014)

Glad this came up, I was just trying to figure out how to do that.


Rocky


----------



## bohunterm (Oct 18, 2002)

tagged


----------



## gun278 (Apr 12, 2003)

Thanks


----------



## RickB4 (Apr 18, 2013)

tag


----------



## CarbonWarrior (Apr 12, 2014)

Tony219er said:


> Do NOT pinch the natural split! Serve right to it and start up the side of the split.
> 
> I've seen guys pinch the crap out of them and it leads to premature wear and peep rotation.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


FINALLY! A clue to what I've been doing wrong. I've always tied in just like this... but, have put more pinch on the split. I'll be UN-tying mine tonight, and see if that helps the CONSTANT peep-rotation I'm always fighting! THANKS TONY


----------



## cwtime13 (Nov 24, 2009)

tagged


----------



## E. Johnson (Jan 17, 2009)

Tagged


----------



## JDUB007 (Jul 2, 2014)

Tag thank you Tony


----------



## buckmaster0094 (Jan 9, 2009)

tagged


----------



## Jonathan3220 (Jan 27, 2013)

Tag


----------



## Beat~ (Jun 24, 2014)

Tagged


----------



## JDS-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

I do mine that way too, nice pics!


----------



## jason88 (Sep 26, 2009)

Best way to tie in a peep! Thanks for sharing


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

another great thread.


----------



## Sivart (Mar 12, 2004)

ttt


----------



## athomPT (Dec 14, 2008)

good info more than one way to skin a cat


----------



## friend of coal (Jan 14, 2010)

Tagged for later


----------



## OregonKDS (Mar 6, 2014)

Tagged


----------



## BikiBoki (Aug 4, 2014)

Thank you so much for the excellent instructions & photos.

Bill


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

nice


----------



## msteff (Apr 5, 2013)

Tgd!


----------



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

Tagged. Thanks Tony!


----------



## Fattonz (Jan 10, 2015)

:thumbs_up :thumbs_up


----------



## PayneTrain (Sep 30, 2013)

tagged


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

Tagged


----------



## doulos (Apr 2, 2006)

I love these threads. Here is another variation of it that Ive been using. The guy explains it well. It works well but Tony's might be quicker. The constrictor knots are so tight i don't think it would move. Specialty Archery has a video for peep tying that is only a constrictor knot and nothing else.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hYt6vF6KYJE&spfreload=10


----------



## dwilli05 (Dec 21, 2014)

tag


----------



## dartonpro4000 (Oct 12, 2010)

Tag


----------



## vnhill1981 (Apr 17, 2009)

doulos said:


> I love these threads. Here is another variation of it that Ive been using. The guy explains it well. It works well but Tony's might be quicker. The constrictor knots are so tight i don't think it would move. Specialty Archery has a video for peep tying that is only a constrictor knot and nothing else.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hYt6vF6KYJE&spfreload=10


Appreciate the comment doulos, glad you liked it.


----------



## Dhninja (Aug 12, 2014)

Tagged


----------



## HOGG-IT (May 5, 2009)

Great info. Tagged


----------



## doulos (Apr 2, 2006)

vnhill1981 said:


> Appreciate the comment doulos, glad you liked it.


Thanks for the video.
What i like about it is the constrictor knot makes it almost impossible for the peep to move. And if you want to remove it you just cut along the peep. After that everything unravels fairly easy. No need for a knife to get near your string. Tonys Knot would be similar in that regard.


----------



## Early Ice (Mar 18, 2008)

Inc. said:


> Do you have a direction preference , as in with the string or against the string wraps ?



If you have a peep that is rotating over or under, you can serve the peep in the direction you want to force the peep to go. I do it all the time. Some times you have to if you need just that little bit for the peep to be perfect. I don't necessarily like to put a twist in the string to bring a peep around... know it's a common practice, but I don't like to if I don't have to.


----------



## Electric Ned (Oct 21, 2014)

It's just a personal, aesthetic thing, but I don't like the look of the serving running up one leg of the string and down the other. IMO it looks cleaner to separately serve both sides of the peep and then wrap it separately too. Takes a few more minutes but I don't mind because I enjoy serving.


----------



## fishfarmer (Jun 28, 2010)

marked


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I'm going to try this constrictor knot method this evening. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hYt6vF6KYJE&spfreload=10


----------



## Quikhonda (Dec 31, 2009)

saved for later


----------



## apt2106 (Jan 19, 2012)

Here is a good method as well. Very quick and very secure. https://vimeo.com/20458060


----------



## NeshotaValley (Jan 29, 2009)

Tag


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Tony, I can't seem to find the nock tying thread. Can you provide the link?

Thanks.


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

I'm not Tony, but here's the thread: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2075841


----------



## Cjpet14 (Dec 6, 2014)

Otagged


----------



## Fendrick (Jun 3, 2013)

Tagged


----------



## PayneTrain (Sep 30, 2013)

Tagggg


----------



## Deerhunter0721 (Aug 11, 2012)

Tagged


----------



## Spurlucky (Aug 7, 2011)

Need this near the top so I can find it tomorrow.


----------



## arrow spitter (Nov 23, 2005)

Tag for later


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

Thanks!


----------



## watasha (Apr 11, 2013)

ok i got it


----------



## scott2613 (Jan 28, 2012)

Tag


----------



## Paul Gonzales (Jun 14, 2011)

Helpful,thanks.


----------



## BeauBowhunter (Aug 27, 2007)

Great thread!


----------



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm glad to see this is still helping guys out. Those other videos posted look like great methods as well. The constrictor knot is another great way to tie in a peep sight. 

Anything that is shared by guys like Tim Gillingham is definitely solid......those guy's livelihood depends on their archery equipment so any tips and tricks from them is golden.


----------



## scott2613 (Jan 28, 2012)

Tag


----------



## DavidBLingo (Nov 24, 2008)

tagged


----------



## beegee59 (Nov 22, 2011)

Marked


----------



## Wack'EM (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks thats what I was looking for .


----------



## benz1978 (Nov 7, 2011)

tag


----------



## ka_key02 (Mar 6, 2005)

Thanks Tony, Tag.


----------



## BowTechBuck (Jul 3, 2009)

Tag


----------



## madcityzig (Jul 2, 2010)

marking


----------



## mjsmitty (Sep 22, 2010)

tag


----------



## friend of coal (Jan 14, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## JustJerry (Feb 8, 2011)

apt2106 said:


> Here is a good method as well. Very quick and very secure. https://vimeo.com/20458060


I agree!!! It's the best!!!


----------



## pdskal (Aug 12, 2009)

Very helpful, thanks!


----------



## shinobi3 (Jun 20, 2009)

Great tutorial... This is how I do mine as well


----------



## bowhnter4ever (Dec 30, 2010)

Tag


----------



## Red Eye 81 (Feb 4, 2006)

Thanks for this Tony! This is my tie in method now.


----------



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

shinobi3 said:


> Great tutorial... This is how I do mine as well


Looks great brother! 


Red Eye 81 said:


> Thanks for this Tony! This is my tie in method now.


Glad you guys are still finding this helpful. Archer's helping Archer's!


----------



## RogerV53 (Apr 9, 2015)

Very good info. Thanks for sharing


----------



## __E__ (Jul 29, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## MuddMotorDD (Jan 17, 2015)

Ttt

Season is almost upon us! Great how to with pics much appreciated Tony


----------



## doulos (Apr 2, 2006)

i like threads like this. I like Gillinghams method . No fuss and very simple. Very similar to the Specialty Archery method.


----------



## L8drop (Nov 1, 2013)

Tag


----------



## hammerdownbrown (Dec 9, 2014)

Tagging foe later


----------



## shootahoyt77 (Sep 26, 2014)

Tag for later


----------



## Greenwalnut (Oct 12, 2007)

Very interesting method and clear photos: thank you!
What are the differences (if any advantages and disadvantages) between this method and the one shown in the video on YouTube(https://youtu.be/MJxw7anGGbM) ?
For example, I give much importance to the security, integrity of the string and the weight that is applied (impact on speed).


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

Awesome thread and great sharing of this.

I respectively disagree however. I do not like the all-in-one tie-in. Simply because of any adjustment needed.... or peep flipped.... you have to re-do the whole thing.
I use denotape. Do two tie-in's top and bottom... when you butt the two together.... will NOT move. Than I do the tie in around the peep (groove) separate. If by chance
the string stretches/settles in... can just remove that tie-in in the groove to flip. Possibly would have to do less twists in the string to get square.

Denotape..... LOVE it. Does a very very secure tie-in. Simply less chance of the peep moving.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

Very nice. Good to see guys sharing this kind of stuff.


----------



## KRW (Oct 30, 2011)

thanks for the pics


----------



## francis (Jan 18, 2003)

Thanks, really clear demonstration! Are you keeping the string relaxed in the press while tying this in or do you return it to full tension first?




Tony219er said:


> This is where it gets a little tricky for some guys. Notice the direction you were wrapping the string, you now need to make a little loop and go around the back side of the string and wrap back towards the peep (towards the wraps you just laid down), you will make about 5 wraps total.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

HC Archery said:


> Awesome thread and great sharing of this.
> 
> I respectively disagree however. I do not like the all-in-one tie-in. Simply because of any adjustment needed.... or peep flipped.... you have to re-do the whole thing.
> I use denotape. Do two tie-in's top and bottom... when you butt the two together.... will NOT move. Than I do the tie in around the peep (groove) separate. If by chance
> ...


There's definitely a few different ways to do almost anything. I don't tie peeps in until the peep height is set and confirmed. 


francis said:


> Thanks, really clear demonstration! Are you keeping the string relaxed in the press while tying this in or do you return it to full tension first?


The string has full tension on it.


----------



## VarmintSniper30 (Dec 3, 2012)

Subscribe


----------



## Wack'EM (Jul 15, 2011)

tagged


----------



## Simco (Dec 26, 2014)

Tag / thanks for sharing


----------



## strawcat (Sep 22, 2014)

Tag


----------



## lost american (Nov 21, 2002)

Tag 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## KMA (Sep 29, 2015)

ttt


----------



## VarmintSniper30 (Dec 3, 2012)

Tag


----------



## VarmintSniper30 (Dec 3, 2012)

Subscribed


----------



## cleggy (Aug 26, 2006)

Tag for later


----------



## wheels3563 (Jun 25, 2004)

tag for later


----------



## doughboy181 (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks for the info! Tagged!


----------



## GrayTech (Jan 29, 2013)

HoytTough said:


> SO, If we are not pinching the split, then we are not using that to hold the peep in the string essentially just to keep it from moving, which it really shouldnt do anyways. The most essential part of the serving is where it wraps around the peep itself, is that correct? I ask this because crackers only tied the circumfrence of the peep on my last tune, it never went anywhere, and I'm just trying to understand why one would do it that way, and you do it yours? This is great stuff by the way, thanks!





HoytTough said:


> Did I read somewhere on here NOT to pinch the split when tying it in? And if you do pinch it, how tight do you want it?


I also only ever tie in the circumstance of the peep. I have done more than 100 and never had one move. The method described looks cool, but I think its a leftover from the diamond shaped tube peeps that needed to be tied in above and below. I don't add anything to my string that doesn't need to be there.


----------



## HoytTough (Aug 19, 2010)

I got a bow back from crackers as well and it also was only tied around the circumference and it never moved on its own.

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## jab73 (Jan 22, 2013)

Tagged

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

Tag


----------



## dad2sixmonkeys (Jun 26, 2011)

Tagged


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noose374 (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## rockyw (Sep 16, 2013)

Tagged


----------



## sgailey01 (Jan 29, 2016)

Thanks 

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## sideburn (Mar 1, 2016)

Tagged


----------



## Snider_27 (Mar 1, 2016)

found this very useful, thank you


----------



## cookiefree1969 (Dec 28, 2012)

Awesome and love the color choice. Easy to follow.


----------



## Edw (Aug 5, 2010)

Outstanding instructions


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

A classic thread


----------



## S.Alder (Aug 4, 2012)

Tag


----------



## Ncturkeycaller (Oct 13, 2008)

Tagged


----------



## bmiller7535 (Jan 19, 2016)

Thanks for sharing. Good info.


----------



## Shootin_a_hoyt (May 7, 2013)

Tagged


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scpowerman (Sep 19, 2015)

Tagged


----------



## Sparrowhawk (Oct 19, 2003)

tagged.


----------



## Foxrun22 (Jun 27, 2010)

Tag


----------



## WALKER7036 (Aug 14, 2010)

Very mpressive...this thread's been running active for 5yrs! Shout out to Tony219er....haven't seen him here on AT in quite a while. (Hope you're doing well Tony)


----------

